# ما يجب ان يعلمة الرجل



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2015)

أنت لا تصلح زوج
عندما تتحدث مع أصحابك عن أدق تفاصيل علاقتك بزوجتك!
أنت لا تصلح زوج
عندما تحرم زوجتك من صلة اقربائها وبر والديها!
أنت لا تصلح زوج
عندما لا تذكرها بالله وتكون أنت خير معين لها على طاعة الله!
أنت لا تصلح زوج
عندما تواجه مشكلاتك بيديك وليس بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة!
أنت لا تصلح زوج
عندما تجلس في البيت بين الجدران وتحرمها من التجول معك
وزيارة الحدائق والأكل على شاطئ البحر!
أنت لا تصلح زوج
عندما لا تتطيب لها لتشم منك أطيب ريح كما تتزين هي لك!
أنت لا تصلح زوج
عندما تكره زوجتك اللحظة التي سوف تعود فيها إلى المنزل
حيث يصاحبك النكد!
أنت لا تصلح زوج
عندما لا تحن على زوجتك بقبله وكلمات رقيقة عند الخروج من المنزل!
أنت لا تصلح زوج
عندما تقدم لك زوجتك أشهى الطعام فلا تشكرها وتثني عليها
وتبخل بكلمة " طابت يداكِِ "!
أنت لا تصلح زوج
عندما تسهر في المقهى مع الاصدقاء وتترك بين الجدران
المسكينة الرقيقة التي تركت بيت أهلها من أجل أن تبقى معك وبجانبك!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2015)

محدش يصلح ههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> محدش يصلح ههههه


دة انتي فاقدة الامل خالص 
هههههههههههههه
لية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
محدش يصلح!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2015)

لان محدش صااالح :yaka: 
 هههههههههههههههههه
هى الحياه الزوجيه صعبه اصلا محتاجه مجهود و مثابره  و تحمل  و محبه  و مسامحه من النحيتين--
 العربيه مش هتمشى لو فارده من الاربعه نايمه--
  و لا العجله لو فرده من الاتنين فاضيه شويه--
 لازم الاتنين -- لازم الفردتين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لان محدش صااالح :yaka:
> هههههههههههههههههه
> هى الحياه الزوجيه صعبه اصلا محتاجه مجهود و مثابره  و تحمل  و محبه  و مسامحه من النحيتين--
> العربيه مش هتمشى لو فارده من الاربعه نايمه--
> ...



الحمد لله ماشية معنا الحكاية ومن غير عربية 

بصي كل واحد من الاثنين علية واجبات لازم ينفذها للطرف التاني 
علشان مينفعش تمزيق الجسد الواحد 
تعافي الجد وقوتة في ان جميع اعضاءة تعمل 
لكن احد الاطراف كان لا يتفهم الطرف الاخر 
تنتج المشكلات 
وحلها سهل ان شاء الله 
يرزع مراتة بالقلم وخلصنا 
هو لازم يطبطب ويدلع فلقتونا 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الحمد لله ماشية معنا الحكاية ومن غير عربية
> 
> بصي كل واحد من الاثنين علية واجبات لازم ينفذها للطرف التاني
> علشان مينفعش تمزيق الجسد الواحد
> ...


 
اتفرج  صاحب الموضوع الى فالقنا فوق لا تصلح زوج لو عملت و لو سويت و لو  و لو 
 و يجى يقول يرزع بالقلم و  يخلص --
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اتفرج  صاحب الموضوع الى فالقنا فوق لا تصلح زوج لو عملت و لو سويت و لو  و لو
> و يجى يقول يرزع بالقلم و  يخلص --
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



انا هطلب من الادارة حزف الموضوع وهنزل غيرة يمشي مع المصريين 
شوفي بقا 
المفروض الزوج يصحي الصبح لو ملقاش مراتة محضرة الفطور يلسعها قلم ويقولها اتاخرت علي شغلي وانتي السبب 
لما يجي من الشغل وملقيش الغدا جاهر يككر نفس الكف بس يعملة بحرفية رجال الشرطة 
يعني علي الرقبة وتحت الاذن علشان ما تتعورش 
وخصوصا لو كان حد صاحبة حابب يقعد معاة علي القهوة ميجيش غير وش الصبح 
ثانيا لو عيل صرخ وازعجة يسب ليها 
علشان مفيش هدوء في بيتة 
وكمان هو واخدها لراحتة مش لتعبة مش كل شوية عايزين نخرج وهو يبقي تعبان من الشغل 
اية رأيك بالموضوع الجديد دة 
انسب من الاولاني مش كدة برضة !!!
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2015)

تمااام-
 بس ااكد على معلومه صغيره تضيفها--
 لو القلم بتاع الصبح رزعه على الخد اليمين-
 ياخد باله كويس اوى ان القلم بتاع الظهر يبقى على الخد الشمال
 علشان نعمل توازن فى الورم و اللون البينك--(اهو بيوفر لها  بدل ما تعمل نفخ خدود و تجيب مكياج-- يبقى طبيعى )
 بااارك الله فيك يا اخ
 اكسر الضلع و خش على الى بعده ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تمااام-
> بس ااكد على معلومه صغيره تضيفها--
> لو القلم بتاع الصبح رزعه على الخد اليمين-
> ياخد باله كويس اوى ان القلم بتاع الظهر يبقى على الخد الشمال
> ...



اة 
كدة الفكرة عجبتك 
اهوة بنضحي بالاب والجنين علشان الام تعيش 
ولازم نعمل الخير برضة 
كلة لازم يعرف يتعامل مع نصة التاني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ايوالله صحيح ناكرااااات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2015)

ربنا يقدرنا علي فعل الخير
واهوة لازم الناس تتعلم حاجة تفيدها برضة 
وانا علي كدة اللي بقدر علية انا بعملة وبضمير 
اي والله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2015)

كويس ان شهد شاهد من اهلها 
وليس من اهلة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (2 سبتمبر 2015)

*الموضوع جميل جدا 
ويجب ان نراجع انفسنا قياساً     عليه ؟ ؟ ؟!!

*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *الموضوع جميل جدا
> ويجب ان نراجع انفسنا قياساً     عليه ؟ ؟ ؟!!
> 
> *



نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية


----------



## كليماندوس (6 أكتوبر 2017)

*بيتهيالى ان الموضوع دا حيله دفاعيه نفسيه !!!
و كاننا لسان حالنا نقول اه لو فيه كذا و كذا ( لما حصل اللى كان ... ) 
 و طالما لم يعد بامكاننا فعل شىء الان - اذن فما المانع من ان نضع " ما نتمتى حدوثه " فى صورة نصائح - من الجائز ان ياخذ بها احدهم " عوضا عما فشلنا فى تنفيذه و تحقيقة على ارض الواقع 
اليس كذلك ؟*


----------

